# Is our soil too cold now?



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

up here in the mountains of SW Virginia we have had no summer to speak of. Maybe since May we have had and this is a stretch a week of above 80 degrees. Now the nights as in last night in the 40's, days in the low to mid 70's. suppose to be in the 70's at night and close to if not over 90 during the day right now.

Has our soil gotten too cold for planting seed for the fall garden? I am so hoping that Northern folks will chime in. We have our seed ready but I am just wondering with checking the weather for the next 10 days if we will lose what we put in the ground.

If we don't figure out a way to plant our greens this fall we can eat our greens from last fall but will have none for next fall.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Greens are a cool weather crop, They like it better on the cool side. While we are a little warmer at the foot of the mountain ... I have just put my cool weather (fall garden) in.

We had a temp of 49 this morning.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

*Andi said:


> Greens are a cool weather crop, They like it better on the cool side. While we are a little warmer at the foot of the mountain ... I have just put my cool weather (fall garden) in.
> 
> We had a temp of 49 this morning.


Beat me to it, Andi.  :wave:


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Greens are a cool weather crop, They like it better on the cool side. While we are a little warmer at the foot of the mountain ... I have just put my cool weather (fall garden) in.
> 
> We had a temp of 49 this morning.


V-
Gonna give it a try. I realize that greens are cool weather crops but was wondering if the soil has gotten too cool for the seed to sprout. My girfriend was told this morning that we are suppose to drop into the 30's tonight. Gonna have to wait and see about that one. anyway just wondering if the seed would sprout in this cold soil. We have never planted as cool as it is. Usually up here on top of the mountain above you it is really warm and do not have to worry about the temp of the soil.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

Freya-
I'm in NE TN so have very similar weather to you. I am planning on planting some greens this weekend and am hoping to have good luck  My mom has planted at this cool before and it went ok for her. Her trick-Christmas string lights. If she saw the temp was going to drop too low, she plugged in some outdoor Christmas lights and laid around the seeds/plants. The small amount of heat they gave off seemed to do the trick.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

brightstar said:


> Freya-
> I'm in NE TN so have very similar weather to you. I am planning on planting some greens this weekend and am hoping to have good luck  My mom has planted at this cool before and it went ok for her. Her trick-Christmas string lights. If she saw the temp was going to drop too low, she plugged in some outdoor Christmas lights and laid around the seeds/plants. The small amount of heat they gave off seemed to do the trick.


I gotta say, I'm diggin' that idea! :congrat: :2thumb:


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

brightstar said:


> Freya-
> I'm in NE TN so have very similar weather to you. I am planning on planting some greens this weekend and am hoping to have good luck  My mom has planted at this cool before and it went ok for her. Her trick-Christmas string lights. If she saw the temp was going to drop too low, she plugged in some outdoor Christmas lights and laid around the seeds/plants. The small amount of heat they gave off seemed to do the trick.


Oh my gosh what a neat idea. Am gonna put seed this weekend and give this a try. Was in touch with a friend of mine herre up on our mountain that is an editor for a popular mag. that most of us read. Anyway she said that I could plant spinach now and garlic next month however with the christmas light idea I am going to plant my heart out.

thank you for the suggestion.

Freyadog(aka Barbara)


----------

